# FUNDRAISER for Max (FIJI's) the leader dog 9/13/08



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

A lot of you know Fiji's dog Max. Sept 12-13 The east Flint Lions Club is doing a charity event for Max to raise money to help offset the cost of his treatment. If anyone is interested in helping out please email me. We could use donations for raffles, Someone that might want to come on Friday or Saturday to put on a pointing dog training demo. Due to liability it would have to be blanks only but we have some room that maybe a young dog training session would work out. We will have a pig roast on Saturday. Speakers and events both days. Everything will be either dog, leader dog, or hunting related. I have commitments from a few different organizations. However, I don't have contracts signed for the event yet but we are looking at a Disc competition and dock diving if all works out.

Anyone interested in making donations for raffle prizes or help. Please feel free to contact me by email.

Details to follow as they get confirmed.

[email protected]

Thanks
Thom
www.teamreddog.net


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, that is great! I will find something to donate for a raffle.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Mike thank you...every thing is appreciated. Will you still be in MI then? You should see bo he has really matured into a nice dog. I would like to see Picqua I haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

is humbled, as am I, by the support here !

We've been knocked offline by the storm - but hope to get power and net access back soon. I'll post an update on Max with photos then. 

mahalo nui loa


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Does Max actually belong to Fiji or is he one of the leader dogs, and what happened? I am trying to think of what I can donate here...knowing the full story would be very helpful...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I can donate some money.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Linda I will let Fiji comment on the ownership. I will find the thread that has the story in it as well. Mike will post shortly when his power is back. I know Maxwell lives with Mike and the surgery to save him Mike paid for. 

Firemedic....will you be able to make the event? If so there will be plenty of ways to donate there. If not I will probably filter money donations through the lions club. Like send a check with a comment that it is for the fund raiser. I am still working that out.

I will post details about the 2 day event as a finalize a schedule. I have a lot of verbal commitments however I want to get it all wrapped up before I post a schedule of events.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=219569


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I was able to meet Max and the clan over Memorial weekend up at the SharkShack with my son and his cousin. 

I will come up with some type of donation. . .let us know when things get confirmed. Plus, I owe Mike for the "Bite Me" T-shirt he gave me.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'd like to donate a 1 day fully guided Turkey Hunt for late season Spring of '09.
Tho I don't know Max personally, I do know Mike. He's a good man. The world needs more like him. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Thom, no I will not be able to make it. I have a wedding that night, then I am going to camp RIGHT after the wedding is over. I will contact Fiji to give the donation to.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just a quick blurb (still no power at home)

Maxwell is a fully trained, graduate Leader Dog who was placed with a man out west. The guy soon ended up not using Max and wanted him returned to the school for reassignment to another blind person. I happend to be the Field Representative who picked Max up and brought him back to Michigan. Maxwell so impressed me on the trip that I mentioned to the school that he would make a great PR dog (my own dogs are 11 & 13 years old and well beyond their PR days). A few weeks after he returned a lump was found on Max - right where his harness buckles - which prevented us from placing him with another blind person. I officially adopted Maxwell for the purposes of PR for Leader Dog. Unfortunately the lump came back again twice, each time substantially larger and more aggressive. The MSU Oncology Clinic offered Max the chance at a normal - surgery and pain free life....but at a cost :yikes: He still has one surgery to go to remove the jugular port.

Although Max and I continued to do PR programs for the school, the "adoption" technicality made Maxwell, and all the cost associated with him, .....my problem. Details about this aspect of the story will be gladly shared in person as will any and all of his medical diagnosis/prognosis/bills (please understand that this whole scenario puts me in a rather awkward position).

On a brighter note...we "think" he may have a bit of peach fuzz growing back in the radiation burn zone ! 

FIJI


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok for those who can not make the event and would like to make a monetary donation please send it to.

Maxwell
C/O The East Flint Lions CLub
4352 Crosby Rd
Flint, MI 48502

Make checks payable to:
East Flint Lions Club

In the Memo section write: Maxwell


Thunderhead: Thank you that is very generous. I will PM you about the details.


If you want to make a physical donation for a raffle ect. Please mail it to.

Maxwell
c/o Thom Hadfield
510 Waldman St
Flint, MI 48507


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

FIJI said:


> Although Max and I continued to do PR programs for the school, the "adoption" technicality made Maxwell, and all the cost associated with him, .....my problem. Details about this aspect of the story will be gladly shared in person as will any and all of his medical diagnosis/prognosis/bills (please understand that this whole scenario puts me in a rather awkward position).
> 
> On a brighter note...we "think" he may have a bit of peach fuzz growing back in the radiation burn zone !
> 
> FIJI


Just so everyone knows. Mike didnt ask for myself or the lions club to have this fund raiser In my opinion he "reluctantly agreed".....I approached Mike about this many months ago when I first heard about Max's condition. I am a Lions club member and we do a lot of work with leader dogs. We checked to see if we could do an event and donation that would fall into the donation guidlines that the lions club has for leader dogs. Because of the official adoption we could not. I however suggested we do a fundraiser like I am putting together now. Mike wanted to exhaust all resources available to him first. People in the flint area lions clubs have known Mike for years and still wanted to help. Mike and I discussed the issue further and he is extremely humble and thankful that an event like this is going on. I think most of us wanted to do this event because we know Mike would be the first to help us if we needed it. As he does with his job for people that are seeing impaired. About 3 months ago Mike and I talked about going forward with this event. Its taken me this long to get the commitments I needed to set a date. 

It is very important to Fiji that their is accountability for where the money raised is being used. He asked that all monetary donations go threw the lions club and not directly to him. 

Again thanks everyone for your support and help. Hope that gives everyone an idea of how this came to be.


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

Thom,
You can count on me for help with any wman power you may need. As long as if does not involve touching that pig!! 
Let me know once you get all the details worked out as to what dog events will be offered.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

power didn't last long - thanks to a blown transformer last night.

If anyone has any direct questions they would like to ask - and not have to post in the thread - feel free to PM or email me. 
As soon as I get back online I'll respond.


Got the BEST laugh of the day this morning when I re read the thread:

"People in the flint area lions clubs have known Mike for years and still wanted to help." :lol::evil::yikes:

Thanks Thom !!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't know if this will be helpful or not, but if so, please count me in to donate either one full day of woodcock/grouse hunting in my neck of the woods with a pointing dog in late September/October, or one day of spring turkey hunting with guide in Area J. 

Maybe this is something you could raffle off? I don't have any cash...and am too far away to off physical assistance with whatever it is you're doing for an event.

Or, my son and I could throw in a day of dove hunting, probably opening day, on public land in northern Ohio...if the weather is good it's a whole lot better than you'd think public land could be.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

ok I was out of town all weekend jumping my dog...He got a new personal best of 18'2" 

At this time it looks like we will be having the following:

Demo's about Leader dog
Dock Diving
Demo on therapy dogs
Rock and roll k9's (this is a maybe trying to work out the details)
A Disk event (this is also a maybe)
Raffles
A pig roast on Saturday
Pointing dog demo on Friday (waiting for conformation)
Police k9 demo

It should be a fun time for all......A lot of this is "penciled in" Some of it is a go for sure. But I wanted to give everyone an idea of what is planned. Most of the events like dock diving will be available for anyone to try with their dogs (for a small fee) It will be free to watch. The pig roast will be Saturday evening. Mixed in will be raffles, auctions, 50/50.....Those that have offered donations and help. I will be in contact with to work out the details.. Again thanks to everyone for their support


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

FIJI said:


> Got the BEST laugh of the day this morning when I re read the thread:
> 
> "People in the flint area lions clubs have known Mike for years and still wanted to help." :lol::evil::yikes:
> 
> Thanks Thom !!


Hard to believe huh mike lol.....I probably could have used a period or comma in their to separate my thoughts


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I think the grouse hunting offer would be great. I am planning on doing some raffles where we sell numbered tennis balls for 10 dollars a ball. 50 of them and throw them in the pool. Then send a dog in to retrieve one. We do this for 50/50 as well. But I think that would be a great option. I am not a sponsor member yet so if you can email me with contact info we can go from there. Does something like that sound interesting to any of you....I think it makes it an affordable fun game with a great prize.

Thom
[email protected]


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Max is doing well - he went to work with me today and soaked up a bunch of attention from everyone who came through the office.

We definitely DO see some peach fuzz growing back ! As soon as my camera is working again I'll post some updated pics


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

*FLINT GOES TO THE DOGS- Charity benefit for "Max" the PR leader dog.
September 13, 2008
Event time: 9:00 am - 7:00 pm
Free Admission
* 
Location: 
East Flint Lions Club
4253 Crosby Road
Flint, MI 48502

Parking: Small donation fee for on site parking. Free parking is also available off site.

*Disc dog Competition*
Skyhoundz D&A (Pro & Novice) and a Disc Dog Obstacle competitions.
$10.00 donation
Registration 10:00am to 11:00am
Competition begins at 11:15am
Scott Jones- 248-736-0687
Tina Richards - 734-845-6574 

*2 UKC Sanctioned JR handler shows- *Sponsored by the Michigan Gun Dog Club 

Day of Show Entries taken from 9:30-11 am 
Day of Show & pre-entry Entry fee is $10.00
100% of all entry fees will go to the Benefit Event. 
Show Time: Show one 11 am: Show two to follow show one.
Show 1- Judge: Thomas Griffin 
Show 2- Judge: Beth Snedegar
Send pre-entries to 
Event Secretary: 
Lisa Stumpf , 19916 Indian, Redford MI 48240 (313) 655-0988 [email protected]

*1 All Breed Fun Match-* 
Sponsored by the Michigan Gun Dog Club
$10.00 fee onsite registration only.
100% of all entry fees will go to the Benefit Event. 


*Terrier Racing and Obedience-Fun matches*- Further information to come.
*Obedience Demo & participation*-Further information to come.
*Agility Demo & participation*-Further information to come.
*Weight pull demo & participation*(harnesses available)-Further information to come.

*Rock n Roll K9s-*Performances at 12:00pm & 4:00pm
*Police K9 Units*
*Pointing Dog Demo * 
*Retriever Demo*
*Schutzhund Demo*
*Leader Dog Demos*
*Search and Rescue Demo*

*Vendors*
*Food & drinks*
*Raffle*


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Still looking for RGS, DU, and PF to come and have a vendor booth. Please contact me if your interested


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

*FLINT GOES TO THE DOGS- Charity benefit for "Max" the former PR leader dog.
*September 13, 2008
Event time: 9:00 am - 7:00 pm
Free Admission

Location: 
East Flint Lions Club
4253 Crosby Road
Flint, MI 48502

General and Vendor Information: 
Thom Hadfield- 810-922-5737
General information: 313-655-0988

Parking: Small donation fee for on site parking. Free parking is available off site.

Ring A 
*11:00am: 2 UKC Sanctioned JR handler shows-
Hosted by the Michigan Gun Dog Club *
Day of Show Entries taken from 9:30-10:30 am 
Day of Show & pre-entry Entry fee is $10.00
Show Time: Show one 11 am: Show two to follow show one.
Show 1- Judge: Thomas Griffin 
Show 2- Judge: Beth Snedegar
Send pre-entries, including a completed UKC official entry form to Event Secretary: 
Lisa Stumpf , 19916 Indian, Redford MI 48240 (313) 655-0988 [email protected]

*All Breed Fun Match- 
Hosted by the Michigan Gun Dog Club*
Show Time: To follow the JR shows
Judge: Thomas Griffin
Open to all breeds, ages, altered dogs allowed
Entry fee: $10.00 ; Registration: 9:30-11:00 am
On site entries only.
Lisa Stumpf: 313-655-0988

*3:00pm: Search and Rescue Demo- 
Hosted by: Tri State K-9 Search and Rescue *

Ring B
*11:15am: Disc dog Competition- Hosted by Skyhoundz*
Skyhoundz D&A (Pro & Novice) and a Disc Dog Obstacle competitions.
Entry fee: $10.00; Registration 10:00-11:00am 
Scott Jones: 248-736-0687
Tins Richards : 734-845-6574 

*3:30pm: Retriever Demo- *
Hosted by: Pathway Kennels
*4:30pm: Speed retrieve competition- *
Entry fee:$5.00; Registration 3:00- 4:00pm 

Ring C
*Rock n Roll K9s*
Show times at 12:00 pm & 4:00 pm

Ring D
*Weight pull demo & participation* 
(harnesses available)- 3 pulls /$5.00 participation donation

Ring E
*Terrier Racing Demo and participation-
Hosted by: Jumpin Jacs Dog Training and Kennel*
$5.00 participation donation

Ring F
*9:30am -2:00pm: Schutzhund Demo- 
Hosted by: Capital City Dog Sports *

*3:00pm: Obedience Fun matches- 
Hosted by: Jumpin Jacs Dog Training and Kennel*
$5.00

Ring G
*Agility Demo & participation-
Hosted by: Genesse County Dog Sports* 
$5.00 participation donation

Ring H
*9:30am: 11:30 Obedience Demo & participation 
Hosted by: Companion Club Dog training Center - Flint, MI*
$5.00 participation donation

Ring I
*Pointing Dog Demo- 
Introduction to birds-$10.00
&#8220;Most Stylish Point&#8221; *
Entry fee: $10.00 

Also Appearing:
K9 Police Dogs.
Leader dog puppies
Therapy Dogs

Pancake breakfast 7 - 10 am; Adult $5; kids 6-12 $3; under 6 free
Vendors 
Food & Drinks 
Raffle


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, looks like it has turned into a very big and nice event. I think it goes to show how much we all think of Fiji and that a member like Thom has put so much effort into this. I wish I could help more but looks like you all have it handled. I hope it is a wonderful day and Max's medical bills get a HUUUUGE bite taken out. I hope a lot of MS members can make it out.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I for one will be there to watch the events and hopefully get to meet some people from MS.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Double post----sorry


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Mike: Thanks for the kind words...Wish you could make it. Fiji said he got a donation from you I just wanted to thank you and all the other contributors. 

Wolf Dancer: I know there will atleast be 4 of us there. 5 if you count Max. It should be a fun time and bring your dog with you there will be fun stuff for him/her to try.

Lisa: Thank you so much I wouldnt have been able to get this nailed down and finalised w/o your help

To everyone else thanks for the donations of gifts and raffles. 

Raffles of interest to MS memebers are 

1 spring turkey hunt
1 Fall Guided grouse Hunt
1 - 5 bird pheasant hunt
1 - 5 bird Pheasant hunt
A round of sporting clays in Fenton MI (Fiji Has this and can expand on it)

I will have a list of all donations soon. some of this I might silent auction. However if some of you want to bid on one of the above items. Call me we will work out a nummber and a bid amount. Not quite sure how that will work yet but I want to include the MS members that might not be able to make it.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi all,

I just had to post after reading this. First of all Capital City Dog Sports Association is very excited about coming to Flint and supporting this worthy cause. The demo we will be putting on will encompass way more than just Schutzhund. CCDSA is a club that trains and competes in many different personal protection venues and I'm sure Cheryl has a good program in mind for everyone from all of the different sports we compete in and also just plain old personal protection scenarios. Cheryl is an awesome speaker and I think everyone will enjoy what she and the club have to offer. If you looked at the line up and thought, oh I don't want to watch Schutzhund, trust me, you will thoroughly enjoy the progam that Cheryl and the CCDSA will put on. Thanks for inviting us and see you all on the 13th.

Sandy


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Just wanted to thank the MI open Carry discussion group for their donation. They will be there with a booth willing to discuss the legalities of open carry in MI. If people don't know Open Carry is legal in MI with or w/o a cpl. Feel free to come and join the OC people.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

*FLINT GOES TO THE DOGS- Charity benefit for "Max" the PR leader dog.
*September 13, 2008
Event time: 9:00 am - 7:00 pm
Free Admission

Location: 
East Flint Lions Club
4253 Crosby Road
Flint, MI 48502

General and Vendor Information: 
Thom Hadfield- 810-922-5737

Parking: Small donation fee for on site parking. Free parking is available off site.

Ring A: 
*11:00am: 2 UKC Sanctioned JR handler shows-
Hosted by the Michigan Gun Dog Club*
Day of Show Entries taken from 9:30-10:30 am 
Day of Show & pre-entry Entry fee is $10.00
Show Time: Show one 11 am: Show two to follow show one.
Show 1- Judge: Thomas Griffin 
Show 2- Judge: Beth Snedegar
Send pre-entries, including a completed UKC official entry form to Event Secretary: 
Lisa Stumpf , 19916 Indian, Redford MI 48240 (313) 655-0988 [email protected]

*All Breed Fun Match- 
Hosted by the Michigan Gun Dog Club*
Show Time: To follow the JR shows
Judge: Thomas Griffin
Open to all breeds, ages, altered dogs allowed
Entry fee: $10.00 ; Registration: 9:30-11:00 am
On site entries only.
Lisa Stumpf: 313-655-0988

*3:00pm: Search and Rescue Demo- 
Hosted by: Tri State K-9 Search and Rescue *

Ring B:
*11:15am: Disc dog Competition- Hosted by Skyhoundz*
Skyhoundz D&A (Pro & Novice) and a Disc Dog Obstacle competitions.
Entry fee: $10.00; Registration 10:00-11:00am 
Scott Jones: 248-736-0687
Tins Richards : 734-845-6574 

*3:30pm: Retriever Demo- *
Hosted by: Pathway Kennels
*4:30pm: Speed retrieve competition- *
Entry fee:$5.00; Registration 3:00- 4:00pm 

Ring C
*Rock n Roll K9s*
Show times at 12:00 pm & 4:00 pm

Ring D
*11:00am -Close: Weight pull demo & participation* 
(harnesses available)- 3 pulls /$5.00 participation donation

Ring E
*10:30am- Terrier Racing Demo
**1:00 pm- Terrier Racing Public participation*
Entry fee: $5.00/2runs; Registration: 11:00am to 12:00pm 
*Hosted by: Jumpin Jacs Dog Training and Kennel*


Ring F
*9:30am -2:00pm: Schutzhund & Dog Sports Demos- 
Hosted by: Capital City Dog Sports *

*3:00pm: Obedience Fun matches- 
Hosted by: Jumpin Jacs Dog Training and Kennel*
Entry fee: $5.00; Registration: 9:30-10:30am & 2:00-2:30pm

Ring G
*10:00am-close: Agility Demo & participation-
Hosted by: Genesse County Dog Sports* 
$5.00 participation donation

Ring H
*9:30am: 11:30 Obedience Demo & participation 
Hosted by: Companion Club Dog training Center - Flint, MI*
$5.00 participation donation

Ring I
*9:00am Pointing Dog Demo-
Hosted by: Mary and Kelly Lester; Palimar Weimaraners 
10oam Introduction to birds-$10.00
1:00pm Most Stylish Point contest *
Entry fee: $10.00 

*Also Appearing:
*K9 Police Dogs.
Leader dog puppies
Therapy Dogs
Adoptable pets from Genesee County Animal Control 

Pancake breakfast 7 - 10 am; Adult $5; kids 6-12 $3; under 6 free
Vendors 
Food & Drinks 
Raffle
Silent Auction


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I hate to jinx it again but looks like Dock diving is back on a have a few logistics to work out. I will post more when I know for sure


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

East Flint Lions club but almost the same Milt 

FLINT GOES TO THE DOGS- Charity benefit for "Max" the PR leader dog.
September 13, 2008
Event time: 9:00 am - 7:00 pm
Free Admission
Location:
East Flint Lions Club
4253 Crosby Road
Flint, MI 48502
General and Vendor Information:
Thom Hadfield- 810-922-5737
Parking: Small donation fee for on site parking. Free parking is available off site.

**9:30 am Ultimate Air Dogs Dock Diving
Fun jumps:
9:30 pm; 1:30 pm; 5:30 pm
Pre-registration at www.ultimateairdogs.net
On site Registration if space allows
Entry fee: $10.00 for first dog: $5.00 for each additional dog

Open dock time (open to the public/ Intro to diving):
11:30 am - 1:30 pm
3:30 pm - 5:30 pm
On site registration only: 
$5.00 per dog per shared 2 hour stretch. 

Ring A
11:00am: 2 UKC Sanctioned JR handler shows-
Hosted by the Michigan Gun Dog Club
Day of Show Entries taken from 9:30-10:30 am
Day of Show & pre-entry Entry fee is $10.00
Show Time: Show one 11 am: Show two to follow show one.
Show 1- Judge: Thomas Griffin
Show 2- Judge: Beth Snedegar
Send pre-entries, including a completed UKC official entry form to Event Secretary:
Lisa Stumpf , 19916 Indian, Redford MI 48240 (313) 655-0988 [email protected]
All Breed Fun Match-
Hosted by the Michigan Gun Dog Club
Show Time: To follow the JR shows
Judge: Thomas Griffin
Open to all breeds, ages, altered dogs allowed
Entry fee: $10.00 ; Registration: 9:30-11:00 am
On site entries only.
Lisa Stumpf: 313-655-0988
3:00pm: Search and Rescue Demo-
Hosted by: Tri State K-9 Search and Rescue

Ring B
11:15am: Disc dog Competition- Hosted by Skyhoundz
Skyhoundz D&A (Pro & Novice) and a Disc Dog Obstacle competitions.
Entry fee: $10.00; Registration 10:00-11:00am
Scott Jones: 248-736-0687
Tins Richards : 734-845-6574
3:30pm: Retriever Demo-
Hosted by: Pathway Kennels
4:30pm: Speed retrieve competition-
Entry fee:$5.00; Registration 3:00- 4:00pm

Ring C
Rock n Roll K9s
Show times at 12:00 pm & 4:00 pm

Ring D
11:00am -Close: Weight pull demo & participation
(harnesses available)- 3 pulls /$5.00 participation donation

Ring E
10:30am- Terrier Racing Demo
1:00 pm- Terrier Racing Public participation
Entry fee: $5.00/2runs; Registration: 11:00am to 12:00pm
Hosted by: Jumpin Jacs Dog Training and Kennel

Ring F
9:30am -2:00pm: Schutzhund & Dog Sports Demos-
Hosted by: Capital City Dog Sports
3:00pm: Obedience Fun matches-
Hosted by: Jumpin Jacs Dog Training and Kennel
Entry fee: $5.00; Registration: 9:30-10:30am & 2:00-2:30pm

Ring G
10:00am-close: Agility Demo & participation-
Hosted by: Genesse County Dog Sports
$5.00 participation donation

Ring H
9:30am: 11:30 Obedience Demo & participation
Hosted by: Companion Club Dog training Center - Flint, MI
$5.00 participation donation

Ring I
9:00am Pointing Dog Demo-
Hosted by: Mary and Kelly Lester; Palimar Weimaraners 
10:00am Introduction to birds-$10.00
1:00pm Most Stylish Point contest
Entry fee: $10.00

Also Appearing:
K9 Police Dogs.
Leader dog puppies
Therapy Dogs
Adoptable pets from Genesee County Animal Control

Microchipping: Please come if your dog needs a micro-chip


Pancake breakfast 7 - 10 am; Adult $5; kids 6-12 $3; under 6 free
Vendors
Food & Drinks
Raffle
Silent Auction


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Maxwell will be "interviewed" on Tues 9/9 on Channel 12 - Flint; to help promote the fund raiser next weekend. Pay no attention to the ugly cuss on the other end of the leash. That's just Max's driver. Fair warning.
The segment is scheduled to run starting at noon on Tues.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

FIJI said:


> Maxwell will be "interviewed" on Tues 9/9 on Channel 12 - Flint; to help promote the fund raiser next weekend. Pay no attention to the ugly cuss on the other end of the leash. That's just Max's driver. Fair warning.
> The segment is scheduled to run starting at noon on Tues.


 
With a movie star smile and a toothpick I bet. Hope a lot of people will find time to attend a good cause for a good person.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

We'll be there bright and early and Max is ready to say Hello and Thank you to everyone. Grab an umbrella and come out to watch the fun. Dogs wont mind the weather as they will be wet from dock diving anyway.

Make sure to enter the raffles for all the great hunts and prizes that'll be up for grabs.

Mike n' Maxwell


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Looking forward to spending a day in the bush with whoever bids the most for a day of ruffed grouse and woodcock-Cody, my young ES, is, too!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Despite the monsoon it appeared that everyone had a good time - I know the dogs did ! Dog people are crazy !!! and showing up in today's weather proves it :lol: End result was a mud-bog-pull that even claimed the police K-9 van (I think photos were prohibited/confiscated lest they show up on youtube).

Thanks to all who contributed, sent best wishes and prayers, or just kept Maxwell in their thoughts. SPECIAL thanks to Thom, festeraeb, for all the many hours that he devoted to putting this all together. It was a* huge* effort. Much appreciated Thom !

Maxwell has another appointment at MSU on Monday and we are keeping our fingers crossed for good news. 

mahalo nui loa

Sincerely,

Mike & Maxwell


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

*Flint Goes to the Dogs..Thank you!!* 
We would like to thank everyone who came out and braved the weather to volunteer and attend "Flint Goes To the Dogs". This benefit event was started by Thom, looking to help a friend in need, and grew to what we saw as a opportunity to introduce the public to the world of dog sports. We were able to bring in every UKC event (other then hounds) and well as non UKC events. 
After the hours spent planning, Thom and I were very disheartened to see the weather reports. But we should have known the loyal and crazy dog folks would never let a little monsoon stop them.
Thank You to:

East Flint Lions Club
UKC
Ultimate Airdogs
Michigan Gun Dog Club
Capitol City Dog Sports
Tri-state Search and rescue
Skyhoundz D&A
Pathway Kennels
Jumpin Jacs Dog Training
Genesee County Dog Sports
Rock N Roll K9's
Team Red Dog
Angela and Kel Scudder
Jim Tallen
Leader Dog 
Therapy Dog
Companion Club Dog Training Center
Palimar Weimaraners
MI Search and Rescue
Grand Blanc Twp Police
Genesee County Animal Control 
The Missing Link
NutriSource Dog Foods
Magoo's
Wagathas
Furminator
Petsmart
Pet Supply Plus
Channel 12 News
Tails-a-waggin Acres
Thunder Head Hunts
Linda Gallagher
Village printing
MI Water Transport
and all the individuals who helped throughout the day

As always the dog community pulled together to help one of their own.

Look forward to a POSSIBLE next year,
Lisa Stumpf & Thom Hadfield
Team Red Dog

__________________


----------

